# Overweight Cory



## berylcoronet (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a pair of Albino Corydoras; I've had them for just over two years now and the female has laid eggs several times. When I first got them, they were the same size, and eventually the female got a little bigger, but otherwise looked identical to the male. But in the past couple of months, I've noticed that she's been growing a pretty huge belly. At first, I thought she was just about to have babies again, but she still hasn't had any. Other than having to navigate around her huge stomach, she's acting exactly the same. But today I saw some reddish discoloration around her abdomen. 

Someone suggested the eggs might be stuck somehow, and now this sounds likely. Does this happen, and if not, what's going on with Terry the cory, and is there anything I can do to help her?

Thanks much!


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=51

This says that females will grow larger than males

"Males are smaller (up to 65mm) and slimmer. Females grow larger and are much wider which can most easily be observed from above."


----------



## berylcoronet (Feb 1, 2008)

You're right, it's possible, but she's a _lot_ bigger than him and bigger than she was three months ago. She's also reddish on one side toward the back, making me paranoid about internal bleeding.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The size difference is perfectly normal. The red marks happen when she fills with eggs. It's possible she is eggbound...but fairly unlikely. I'd say you should prepare for a few hundred eggs!


----------



## berylcoronet (Feb 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, she did pass away. At least I know what happened; she was definitely egg-bound. Which means there wasn't much I could do, right? Anyway, thanks you guys!


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear that  But yeah, her being eggbound was probably the cause of her death...


----------

